# 150 grain vs. 100 grain



## MAPSTRE (Oct 4, 2010)

I sighted in my CVA Optima Elite .50 cal. using 150 grains of powder.  Now I want to shoot only 100 grains.  How much drop would there be between shooting 150 vs. 100?  Shooting a 240 grain bullet.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 4, 2010)

No real way to tell except to shoot it that way. It could be 6" or 18", there is a big difference with 50 grns.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Oct 4, 2010)

If you're shooting Powerbelt bullets, you can look at the ballistics table provided in each pack of them and get some idea.  Going from memory, I think that the 295 grain copper HP that I shoot is about 4" high at 100 and dead on at 150 with 100 grains and 3" high at 100 and dead on at 150 with 150 grains.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would not leave it to chance...  

Mr. Big walks in and your bullet drops 12"...  

Uh oh...  

No trophy for the unprepared...  

I shot .290 grain Barnes T-EZ's dead on 2" high at 100 yards with 120 grains of BH209...  

Then shot a .444 Grain PowerBelt "Bull Killer" and it was 12" low to the left with 120 grains of BH209...  

Dang them flat nose chunks fling outta that barrel (but it was consistant)...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 4, 2010)

Back to the range to re-sight your rifle or stick with 150. Those are your only choices.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 4, 2010)

Just have to shoot it... no way to tell.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 5, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Back to the range to re-sight your rifle or stick with 150. Those are your only choices.


 
I agree 100%
150 grains will get him dead in a hurry with no problems.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 5, 2010)

i normally see my bullets impact 6" higher when going from 100 to 150 grains


----------



## PWalls (Oct 6, 2010)

No way you should trust numbers on a piece of paper or someone's opinion here. Go back and shoot it with the load you will be hunting with and answer the question definitively. You should never walk into the woods with a question like that unanswered. You owe it to the deer to be properly prepared.


----------

